# 2.5l VW 5cyl Sai/Combi Valve Delete



## White_Wabbit007k (Sep 19, 2021)

So with no information really out there on deleting the combination valve and secondary air injection pump. I thought I would give my tips and instructions on how to remove it from the 2.5l 5Cyl 07k engine. 

First off it's going to be alot easier if you are installing a new intake manifold or replacing another one. With the intake manifold out of the way or your front end taken off. You will have lots of room for activities😂. I removed my front end to install the Integrated Engineering Intake Manifold. That's bolt under runner #3 was a real B*. 

You can follow ur piping and remove them from the pump and air intake system, followed by the electrical connections. Then remove the bolts holding the bracket to the engine. That will be the SAi pump. 

Now onto the combi valve. It helps if you have a small extendable mirror as you can use it to see instead of just feeling around.
Go ahead and remove your overflow lines and the wire bracket connected to the timing cover. Just move them aside. 
I removed the small metal pipe with four T30 bolts that runs along the valve cover next to the overflow first, as to get more room around the vavle itself. Then four 10mm holds the combi valve to the engine. Not too bad besides that one in the middle. You need a shallow wall 10mm or hammer a smaller 3/8 onto it to get it like me. Next grab your new block off plates and install the smaller one on the passenger side and bigger one on the driver side. And that's it. You need some 10 watt 30ohm resistors for the plugs and a tune for the software code (optional). Just remember to block off ur air intake hole and then assemble everything back together.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

A tutorial on how to produce more emissions is a bit dark for my taste.

I do find humor in the irony that you are young and actively trying to destroy the environment.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Jax, you ever think about just beating your meat or ****ing off or something before you get on the forums?


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

GTIVRon said:


> Jax, you ever think about just beating your meat or ****ing off or something before you get on the forums?


Great minds think alike


----------



## Fearless Vampire Killer (Jun 12, 2017)

Jax has a good point though.


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

He actually doesn't have a good point. The SAI system only runs briefly while the car is cold.

Over the life of the car proper tire pressure probably saves more emissions. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless Vampire Killer (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

Stop posting your selfies


----------



## Fearless Vampire Killer (Jun 12, 2017)

No.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

It's a shame people turn posts into personal or political matters. This forum is about cars and keeping them running. 

I would like to know the difference in the way the car runs after deleting the SAI, good or bad. 

I've deleted my vacuum pump with great results: no more seal leaks, no parasitic drain on horsepower and exactly the same pedal feel and stopping distance.


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

The SAI is an emissions control system that injects air into the exhaust on cold start to heat up the catalytic converter. It really has nothing to do with how the motor runs, that is why you should delete it. 

It literally runs for 1-2 minutes on cold start and then turns off.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

hsproyaya said:


> The SAI is an emissions control system that injects air into the exhaust on cold start to heat up the catalytic converter. It really has nothing to do with how the motor runs, that is why you should delete it.
> 
> It literally runs for 1-2 minutes on cold start and then turns off.


Thanks. I've looked for a source for the blocking plate kit but the one that used to make it says it isn't available anymore. I'm thinking they actually do, but don't want any legal hassles over the emissions issues. Do you know of a current supplier?


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

They are available. IE and CTS are two I know of. Don't forget you will also have to have the SAI tuned out as the computer that runs it is the only reason you know it is there. 

Performance MRP also makes their own.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

hsproyaya said:


> They are available. IE and CTS are two I know of. Don't forget you will also have to have the SAI tuned out as the computer that runs it is the only reason you know it is there.
> 
> Performance MRP also makes their own.


Since it only runs for a few minutes on cold start only, plus the fact that extra work is involved in tuning out the SAI, makes it not worth the bother. I like not having to wait too long for the system to warm up on cold starts. Right now, even in very cold weather, it only takes a few minutes to wait for the sngine speed to drop to 800 rpm's so the 09G auto tranny doesn't "bump" when putting it into gear. Everything runs perfectly on my 2008 Rabbit 2.5 with 154K miles on it right now, so I don't think I'll "kick a sleeping dog". I love this car!

As far as EI as concerned, I am using their blocking plate for the vacuum pump delete and it works perfectly! My vacuum source for the brake booster is coming from a tee-connector in the line to the throttle body and intake manifold. Cheap and easy conversion --- once I removed the auto gear selector for access to the vacuum port in the engine. Once the vacuum pump was out of the way, the rest of the job was very easy. (I used the DAP/Humble Mechanic YouTube video for the "how-to" on the gear selector removal and replacement.)


----------



## Thom2.5rabbit (Mar 8, 2021)

Where do you find your resistors?


----------



## mak474 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thom2.5rabbit said:


> Where do you find your resistors?


If you by chance you still have a radio shack near you, @ Radio Shack. But the very reason Radio Shack has gone away is that these parts are low demand and low profit margin. So you can probably get them online for next to nothing.


----------

